

Can 'Cover' convince a doubting Valley that Android-first is sexy? - trendspotter
http://pandodaily.com/2013/10/25/can-cover-convince-a-doubting-valley-that-android-first-is-sexy/

======
_lex
Given android's upward trending market share dominance, android-first will
probably be the default in the next year, with android-only becoming the norm
in 3-5 years. As the article points out - you've got to follow the numbers. At
that point, iOS will be treated similarly to mac os - there will be groups of
people who love and swear by it, but while they'll be rich, they won't be the
mainstream market.

------
uncoder0
Android-first? I'm pretty sure Apple would never allow an app like Cover since
it would rely on all sorts of Private APIs tp take over the home and lock
screen. Cover is 'Android-only' not 'Android-first'...

~~~
guyzero
The thesis of the article is that Cover makes Android so compelling that other
app developers go for Android first because they'll get more usage via Cover
surfacing their app better post-installation.

